# Kona Process 153 (2016)



## MettiMad (3. September 2015)

Hallo Liebe Kona Gemeinde.

Leider hört und liest man von den Kona Fahrern ja relativ wenig.
Wenn man irgendwo nach Enduro-Bike Empfehlungen fragt, dann hört man normalerweise nix vom Kona Process 153. 
Woran liegt das?
Ich überlege mir ein Process 153 von 2016 zu holen.
Ich bin 1,91 groß und wiege fahrfertig 110kg.

Könnt ihr mir sagen wie ihr das Rad findet. Was sind die großen Stärken, wo sind ggf. die Schwächen?
Warum habt ihr euch für ein Kona entschieden und nicht für ein YT, Propain, Alutech und die üblichen verdächtigen die man immer hört, wenn man über Enduro spricht?

Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## MaxBas (2. November 2015)

Hallo,
ich glaube dies könnte mehrere Gründe haben. Zum einen gibt es die Process Rahmen nicht einzeln zu kaufen. Somit fällt das Rad für alle diejenigen raus, die gerne selber ein Rad zusammenstellen. Zum anderen hat Kona, so finde ich, keine besonders ausgeprägte Präsenz in Deutschland. Ich habe z.B. meinen beiden Kona Räder aus England und Frankreich bestellen müssen. In wieweit die Probleme der Vergangenheit mit den Rahmen eine Rolle spielen, weiß ich nicht. Die Process Reihe wird aber insgesamt sehr positiv gesehen, so scheint es mir. In der aktuellen Bike hat das 153 gerade erst eine Kaufempfehlung (Fachhandel) abgestaubt.  Ich hätte auch gerne eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (2. November 2015)

Bei uns gibt es sogar einen Händler, selber fahre ich noch ein Cadabra und bin sehr zufrieden, deshalb ist noch kein Wechsel geplant.
Gefahren bin ich es schon und fühlt sich gut an, von Problemen habe ich bis jetzt auch noch nichts gehört.
Es fahren ja auch nicht so viel rum wie Radons und Co.


----------



## MettiMad (2. November 2015)

Ein kurzer Statusbericht

Ich habe das Kona Process 153 seid etwa 7 Wochen in meinem Besitz und möchte euch einmal kurz ein Feedback geben.
Vorher hatte ich ein Radon Slide 130 von 2014.
Ich bin aber parallel noch andere Bikes gefahren, also glaube ich schon etwas Vergleiche ziehen zu können.

Gründe warum ich das Kona gekauft habe:
- Gute Testergebnisse
- Sehr kompetenten Händler in der Nähe
- schöne Optik
- clevere Ausstattung.

Bedenken zum Bike im Vorfeld:
- Reicht mir eine 1x11 Schaltung bzw habe ich Bergauf genug Saft in den Beinen?
- Ist die Pike ohne Absenkung richtig für mich?
- "Nur" eine Deore Bremse... Reicht das für meine 110kg?
- Ist eine Tourentauglichkeit noch gegeben?

Nachdem ich nun schon ein paar Trails und Touren gemacht habe kann ich grob zusammenfassen:
Bergauf ist das Bike doch etwas behäbiger als das vorherige Radon.
Die Maxxis Minion DHF haben zwar immer guten Grip aber wenn es etwas steiler wird, dann wäre es hilfreich, wenn die Federgabel eine Absenkung bieten würde, da das Vorderrad schon mal steigen will.
Da gehen ein Litevile 301 oder Canyon Strive auch besser. 

Ist man aber erst mal oben auf dem Berg, dann geht das Ding aber sehr gut runter. Die 150er KS Lev Integra runter und dann gehts ab.
Wendig und verspielt trifft es wohl sehr gut. Sehr sprungwillig und nie aus der Ruhe zu kriegen.
Der Rahmen fühlt sich sehr stabil an und die Geo verleitet dazu immer schneller zu werden.
Was mich auch sehr fasziniert ist die "Stillheit" des Rades. 
Bisher habe ich kaum mehr gehört als die Dämpferkartusche. Das kannte ich beim Radon so nicht.
Das bisher leiseste Rad was ich gefahren bin. Finde ich sehr gut.
Sehr gelungen finde ich die Laufräder. Die Felgen mit einer Innenbreite von 29mm merkt man selbst ohne direkten Vergleich.
Die Kurvenstabilität hat dadurch extrem zugenommen. Vielleicht sind es aber auch andere Faktoren die das Mehr an Sicherheit vermitteln.

Auf Touren ist man natürlich nicht so flott unterwegs.
Man kann fahren und das macht auch Spaß, wer aber viele KM in kurzer Zeit runter fahren will, der ist mit dem Process falsch beraten.

Zu meinen anfänglichen Bedenken kann ich ergänzen:
Die 1x11 reicht mir in 95% aller Fälle. Mal wünschte ich mir noch einen leichteren Gang und ein- oder zweimal habe ich auch schon einen schwereren vermisst. Aber das hat mich bisher nicht nachhaltig gestört.
Die Deore Bremse habe ich gegen eine Zee getauscht. Nicht weil die Deore nicht reichte, sondern wegen dem Bling-Bling Faktor ;O)

Zu der cleveren Ausstattung möchte ich sagen, dass alle Komponenten bisher alle sauber laufen.
Die Kurbel und Schaltung sind kein Highend, aber ich sehe bisher keine Notwendigkeit etwas zu tauschen. (Gewichtsfetischist bin ich nicht)
- Die WTB-Felgen und Maxxis Minion sind Top.
- Pike und Monarch arbeiten sehr gut 
- 35mm "oversize" Lenker mit 780mm Breite ist sehr gut. Vermittelt auf jeden Fall viel Stabilität
- KS Lev Integra mit 150mm arbeitet unaffällig und geräuschfrei. Ausserdem ist der Griff sehr schön.
- Schaltung und Bremsen sind günstig, aber funktional und bieten noch Raum für Optimierung.
- Rahmen ist stabil und quasi geräuschfrei. Kein Knarzen oder klappern was mich beim Radon verrückt gemacht hat.

Zusammenfassend bin ich mit dem Rad sehr zu frieden. 
Es ist halt ein Enduro Bike und diese Aufgabe macht es zusammenfassend sehr gut.

Falls noch Fragen sind...
Dann meldet euch.


----------



## xBartx (3. November 2015)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Zum einen gibt es die Process Rahmen nicht einzeln zu kaufen. Somit fällt das Rad für alle diejenigen raus, die gerne selber ein Rad zusammenstellen.



Das Problem ist vielmehr dass nur wenige wissen, dass man die Rahmen teilweise auch einzeln beziehen kann. Allerdings muss man immer extra bei den offiziellen Händlern anfragen. Ich habe z.B. erst einen 2016er Process 167 Rahmen ergattert. Die Stückzahlen sind jedoch gering.


----------



## Airhaenz (12. November 2015)

Für die die diese Info noch brauchen:

Gewicht Kona Process 153 DL Rahmen.

Größe S , BJ 2015 mit Monarch Plus, Maxle, Shimano Pressfit Lager,Hope Steuersatzlagerschalden und Kona Sattelklemme

= 3460gr


----------



## Airhaenz (16. November 2015)

Und der ganze Hobel wiegt genau..13,01kg . Bilder folgen. Konnte es bisher leider nur "um den  Block" testen. Da zumindest erfüllt es alle Erwartungen ( Handling, Bunny hop, Manual..)


----------



## frank.s. (20. Dezember 2015)

Dann möchte ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden. Bin seit ein paar Wochen Besitzer eines Process 153 und möchte es nicht mehr hergeben.
Ich hatte vorher ein Giant Reign in M und war damit zum großen Teil total zufrieden. Das Kona hab ich mir jetzt in der L bestellt und es passt wie angegossen. Ist zwar deutlich länger und flacher aber macht auch einen Riesenspaß. Gerade in steilen oder schnellen Sektionen bringt man das Process kaum aus der Ruhe. Den einzigen Nachteil seh ich bei engen und verwinkelten Uphills. Da neigt es durch die Länge eher zum Kippeln, aber das sollte ja auch nicht die Paradedisziplin dieses Rades werden.
Ich kann es nur empfehlen. Meine aktuelle Ausbaustufe ist hier zu sehen. Ich hab die Bremsen und den Antrieb auf die XT 1x11 Gruppe umgestellt. Ansonsten ist noch alles original.


----------



## MaxBas (20. Dezember 2015)

Sehr geiles Bike! Viel Spaß


----------



## Airhaenz (26. Dezember 2015)

￼153 er in xmas Aktion.


----------



## Airhaenz (31. Dezember 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superhorschd (4. April 2016)

Kann mich nur anschließen, absolut geniales Bike...


----------



## superhorschd (5. April 2016)




----------



## Helli_62 (11. Juni 2016)




----------



## SE17 (24. August 2016)

hiho,
überlege mir auch das 2016er process 153 zu kaufen... würde jedoch gerne den dämpfer gegen einen monarch plus tauschen. kann mir jemand das einbaumaß (hab im internet aber mal gar nix dazu gefunden) und den verbauten tune beim 153dl verraten. 

besten dank


----------



## xBartx (24. August 2016)

SE17 schrieb:


> hiho,
> überlege mir auch das 2016er process 153 zu kaufen... würde jedoch gerne den dämpfer gegen einen monarch plus tauschen. kann mir jemand das einbaumaß (hab im internet aber mal gar nix dazu gefunden) und den verbauten tune beim 153dl verraten.
> besten dank



Tune weiß ich nicht, ansonsten finden sich hier ganz gute Infos zu den Modellen (2015/16 sind bzgl. Abmessungen identisch): http://www.konaworld.jp/spreadsheet.html


----------



## frank.s. (28. August 2016)

SE17 schrieb:


> hiho,
> überlege mir auch das 2016er process 153 zu kaufen... würde jedoch gerne den dämpfer gegen einen monarch plus tauschen. kann mir jemand das einbaumaß (hab im internet aber mal gar nix dazu gefunden) und den verbauten tune beim 153dl verraten.
> 
> besten dank



Hab zwar kein DL aber beim 2016er 153 sinds 200x57 mit Tune M/M im normalen Monarch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruffy110 (3. September 2016)

Servus,

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit nem Vivid Air im 153 für den Park? Bringt das was? Von den Maßen her sollte einer ja reinpassen...

Vg


----------



## MettiMad (12. Oktober 2016)

So kurzes Saison-Ende-Fazit.
Ich habe keine Ahnung wie viele Kilometer das 153er nun runter hat, aber es werden schon ein paar Höhenmeter sein.
Eine Woche Finale Ligure und ein 24 Stunden Rennen am Alfsee waren wohl die größten Belastungen.
Natürlich zig mal die Hometrails runter und hoch geballert. Mal mehr mal weniger schnell.

Das Rad verhält sich weiterhin sehr unauffällig. Sehr leise.
Probleme/Änderungen die ich in der Zeit hatte:
- Beläge der Bremse quietschen manchmal. 
	* Nach 2 bis 3 kurzen Bremsungen ist alles wieder gut.
- Leichtes knarzen am Dämpferlager.
	* In Finale hat der Dämpfer leicht geknarzt. Ausgebaut - gefettet und alles war wieder super. Lokalisierung hat aber etwas gedauert.
- Leichter Seitenschlag im Hinterrad.
	* Da ich kein Leichtgewicht bin und das Rad nicht geschont wurde hatte ich im Hinterrad einen leichten Seitenschlag. Richten war eine Sache von 15 Minuten. -> Kein Problem.
- Lenker habe ich ca 15mm höher gesetzt durch ein paar Spacer. 
	* Um etwas mehr Tourentouglichkeit zu haben, habe ich den Lenker etwas angehoben.

Sachen die ich gerne noch ändern würde:
- Vorne ein kleineres Kettenblatt drauf. Es ist Bergauf schon mal sehr hart mit dem 32er Ritzel. Das will ich mir doch etwas erleichtern.
- Wenn die Minion abgefahren sind, werde ich wohl vorne auf 2.4 Highroller wechseln.

Nach wie vor bin ich mit dem Rad sehr zu frieden.
Bergauf ist immer noch nicht die Stärke von dem Rad, dafür ist es Bergab wirklich ein "kleiner" Downhiller.


----------



## SE17 (21. Oktober 2016)

hallo zusammen,
kennt ihr das ungefähre rahmengewicht des process 153 in größe l? welche rahmengröße würdet ihr bei einer körpergröße von 1,83 m und einer schrittlänge von 88 cm empfehlen... also eher kurzer oberkörper. danke vorab.


----------



## MettiMad (8. November 2017)

Und ein weiteres Update zu dem Kona.
Nachdem ich in Willingen ein paar andere Bikes gefahren bin musste ich mir am Ende eingestehen, dasss ich immer noch mit dem Process 153 ein gutes Rad habe ;-)
Zwar geht es mit Carbon leichter und ggf auch etwas steifer, aber ich bin immer noch sehr zu frieden.
Jedoch habe ich noch ein paar Änderungen vorgenommen.
- Die Werksseitige Sattelstütze (KS Lev Integra) musste der Vecnum Moveloc weichen. Die KS sackte immer etwas ab und ging in Revision. Seit dem ist die KS als Ersatz hier. Die Moveloc und den 200mm Verfahrweg fühlen sich zudem deutlich stabiler an. Der Umbau war aber nicht ganz einfach, da die Moveloc etwas länger war und somit auch tiefer im Rahmen verschwinden musste. Mußte ein ganz bisschen im Rahmen Material weg nehmen. War aber kein Hexenwerk und einen Sache von 10Minuten.

- Die Verbaute Zee Bremse wollte infach nicht aufhören zu quitschen. Slebst nachdem sie zu Shimano eingeschickt wurde, quitschte sie fröhlich weiter. Mal mehr mal weniger. Auch mein Händler hat keine Lösung gefunden. Mehrmals entlüftet usw... aber nix half.
Aus lauter Frust habe ich mir dann eine Guide RE an das Bike gebaut. Donnerschlag... Ziemlicher Anker!! Die Zee ist jetzt noch mal eingeschickt und dient danach ggf. als Ersatzbremse.

- Der Monarch dämpfer wurde gegen einen Fox X2 getauscht. Hierzu kann ich leider noch keine konkrete Aussage machen, da das erst vor ein Paar Tagen geschehen ist. Ich werde euch aber informieren, wenn ich hierzu eine Aussage machen kann.


----------



## MettiMad (23. März 2018)

So und nun melde ich mich noch mal in der Hoffnung, dass überhaupt noch jemand mit liest 
Die Guide RE Bremse bremst immer noch gut. Immer noch der Anker schlecht hin.
Wer nicht auf das Gewicht achten muss und eine günstige Bremse haben will, der sollte sich die Bremse ansehen.

Die Moveloc 2 arbeitet immer noch wie ein Uhrwerk. An die 200mm Weg hat man sich schnell gewöhnt und will wundert sich, wenn man dann mal nur 150mm zur Verfügung hat.

Zusätzlich habe ich noch die leicht abgefahrene GX Schaltung gegen einen GX 12 Eagle getauscht. Diese hat noch nicht viel hinter sich aber der Umbau war recht problemlos. Lediglich die Kassette runter zu bekommen hat mehr Arbeit gemacht als gedacht. Mit einem dicken Schlagschrauber musste ich die Schraube lösen. Die saß unglaublich fest.

Und welches Update sich wirklich gelohnt hat das der Float X2. Donnerschlag. Es ist gar kein Vergleich zu dem Monarch.
Der Hinterbau ist nicht wieder zu erkennen. Ich hatte immer mal Probleme, dass mich der Hinterbau etwas aus den Pedalen gehoben hat. Nach einem Verlangsamen der Zugstufe war das zwar weniger, aber der Hinterbau sackte teilweise weg.
Habe einfach keine gute Einstellung gefunden.

Diekt ohne große Einstellerei war der Float X2 deutlich besser. 
Es wurde alles wesentlich weicher genommen. Wurzelteppiche wurden entspannter genommen und man bekam direkt das Gefühl mehr Federweg zu haben.
Ein teurer aber lohnenswerter Spaß in meinen Augen.

So weit erst mal der Zwischenstand von mir.


----------



## Enginejunk (24. März 2018)

Der Hinterbau beim Process ist in der tat eine sache für sich. Ich hatte am grösseren Bruder 167 mit dem Seriendämpfer auch Probleme mit dem wegsacken vom Hinterbau in den letzten cm vom Federweg, bzw. hätte mir da mehr progression gewünscht.
Zugstufe fahre ich eigentlich normal, also nicht weich oder hart. 
Hab den dämpfer dann gegen einen Vivid Coil R2C getauscht, ging schon irgendwie besser. der musste jetzt zum Service und ich habe gleich mal angefragt ob man den Porgressiver machen könnte, jetzt läuft der richtig gut. Wurde auch gleich mit auf mein Gewicht bzw. auf die Federhärte angepasst, jetzt habe ich fast alle einstellungen in der mitte der möglichkeiten und es fühlt sich fast nach unendlich Federweg an. Der Hinterbau ist da recht Sensibel wie mir scheint. 

Und wegen deiner Bremse, naja..... Ich hab da ne ganz andere meinung zur Guide, fahre die am Alltags-Shred und da bringe ich die regelmässig ans Limit.


----------



## Airhaenz (25. März 2018)

Das mit der Guide RE kann ich bestätigen. Top Verzögerung für wenig Geld. Kein Vergleich zu dem Guide RSC Mist. 

Naja der Hinterbau vom Process ist mit Monarch mit kleiner Luftkammer bzw Debonair mit max. Spacer. halt kein Komfort Wunder dafür sehr ordentlicher Gegenhalt in Anliegern und POP  
Debonair mit max. Spacer ist etwas besser als kleine Luftkammer.
Ein Fox DHX 5.0 Coil - bietet etwas mehr Dynamik/Komfort im mittleren Bereich - bei etwas weniger Endprogression.

Blöd ist halt, dass er ohne den Antiwipp Schalter doch etwas tief steht, bzw der eff. Sitzwinkel am 2015 Model etwas flach ist.
Der Sitzwinkel wurde 2017 ja  schon um 1 Grad aufgesteilt und 2018 nochmal. 

Fahre meine grüne Flunder mindestens noch 2018 weiter.


----------



## Enginejunk (25. März 2018)

Ha, meine Flunder wird jetzt Grün...


----------



## MettiMad (9. April 2018)

So, noch mal eine Ergänzung.
Am Wochenende habe ich meinen Hinterbau am 153er auseinander genommen. 
Grund dafür war ein knarzen was irgendwie nicht weggehen wollte.
Leider konnte ich nie richtig lokalisieren, woher das kam, und dann habe ich den Tip bekommen, dass an den Hinterbau-Lagern Plastikteile zum Einsatz kamen. Diese haben häufig zum knarzen geführt und wurden von Kona gegen Metallteile getauscht.


 

Darum habe ich mir 2 Stunden Zeit genommen und einmal alles geäubert und die Teile gewechselt.
Hat alles problemlos geklappt und schon war wieder stille im Hinterbau.

Ich habe keine Ahnung wie lange dieses Problem schon besteht, es zieht sich wohl durch die ganze Process Reihe durch.
Leider kann man es von aussen nur schwer erkennen.


----------



## dave m (1. Mai 2018)

MettiMad schrieb:


> So, noch mal eine Ergänzung.
> Am Wochenende habe ich meinen Hinterbau am 153er auseinander genommen.
> Grund dafür war ein knarzen was irgendwie nicht weggehen wollte.
> Leider konnte ich nie richtig lokalisieren, woher das kam, und dann habe ich den Tip bekommen, dass an den Hinterbau-Lagern Plastikteile zum Einsatz kamen. Diese haben häufig zum knarzen geführt und wurden von Kona gegen Metallteile getauscht.
> ...



Hatte ich bei meinem auch.
Die Plastik Spacer wurden soweit ich weiß nur im Modelljahr 2016 verbaut, davor und danach kamen von Werk die Alu-Spacer zum Einsatz (die du jetzt als Ersatz bekommen hast).
In meinem Fall hat sich das durch ein sehr ekelhaftes quietschen bemerkbar gemacht, aber nur wenn es kalt/nasskalt war (eben im Winter), und das Material Mal die Außentemperatur angenommen hat.

Hast du irgendwo Angaben gefunden welche Drehmomente an die Schrauben im Hinterbau gehören? (...fragte er, während er auf die Ersatzschraube vom Händler wartet...zuviel Kraft im Arm)

Grüße, Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMad (2. Mai 2018)

Also ich habe die Teile auch nicht so sehr angerissen.
Ich bin noch nicht mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel dran gegangen würde aber aus dem Bauch heraus sagen 15 bis 20 Newtonmeter.
Bei der Montage habe ich aber die letzten zwei Gänge des Gewindes mit Loctite versehen.


----------



## Fastbass (22. Dezember 2018)

Hallo liebe Process-Fahrer.

Ich fahre ein 2015er 167 und wollte die Lager am Hinterbau tauschen. Nun zu meinem Problem. Die Schrauben, die den Hinterbau am Hauptrahmen befestigen (also die am Sitzrohr und die direkt über dem Tretlager), bekomme ich nicht gelöst. Ich habe die Sicherungsschrauben entfernt und sobald ich loslege, drückt die Schraube die untere Schwinge oder die Carbonbrücke auseinander, anstatt sich zu lösen. WD40 und eine Schraubzwinge haben nicht geholfen. Alles wird auseinander gedrückt.
Im Internet finde ich rein Garnichts dazu und hoffe das ihr mir helfen könntet.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Enginejunk (22. Dezember 2018)

Verstehe ich nicht ganz. Warum drückt es das auseinander? Das ist wie eine Schaftschraube, Rechts sitzt das gewinde, rest ist Schaft.
EDIT: ich glaube ich weiss was du meinst. Die lager selbst sind auf der schraube festgefressen.


----------



## Fastbass (22. Dezember 2018)

OK vielleicht nicht gut erklärt. Also wenn ich die Schraube rausdrehen möchte bewegt sie sich keinen cm aus dem Teil, sondern drückt das ganze auseinander.


----------



## Airhaenz (23. Dezember 2018)

Fastbass schrieb:


> OK vielleicht nicht gut erklärt. Also wenn ich die Schraube rausdrehen möchte bewegt sie sich keinen cm aus dem Teil, sondern drückt das ganze auseinander.



https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/2014-2017-kona-process-153-dl.656265/page-7

Dann ist da ein kleiner Grat auf der Achse. Hatte ich auch. Guck mal auf Seite 7 im anderen Process Thread hier.


----------



## Fastbass (27. Dezember 2018)

Hab jetzt alle Lager getauscht. Läuft jetzt richtig sauber und die Brücke hab ich auch mal von innen gereinigt.


----------



## Enginejunk (27. Dezember 2018)

Öhm, die Brücke ist normalerweise nicht zerlegbar?!?!


----------



## Fastbass (28. Dezember 2018)

Ich weiß. Ich dachte immer die ganze Brücke sei aus Carbon, dabei ist es nur ein Carbonteil was zwischen zwei alu Brücken geklebt ist. Naja der Kleber an sich kann nicht viel gehalten haben also habe ich es erstmal neu geklebt und so zusammen gebaut  Lager sind drin.


----------

